# 1st smoke of 2021



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

Smoked in the Pit Boss #4 using Alder Pellets 
8 Pounds






Standing on edge to get better smoke





Resting while waiting for vac sealing





All wrapped should be good by Easter





Richie


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

Great idea saving the labels for repackaging. 
jim


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Great idea saving the labels for repackaging.
> jim


Jim I take a pic of how they are going on the rack before smoking. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks great . Nice idea taking a setup pic .


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice cheese haul


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Nice idea taking a setup pic .


Rich We keep the labels the way we lay the cheese out, the pic is for backup incase the labels get shifted. Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice cheese haul


Jake Thanks the price was right $2.99 # 
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Mar 5, 2021)

LOL  Now I know the Lucerne post was about: cheese!  NICE STASH!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

zwiller said:


> LOL  Now I know the Lucerne post was about: cheese!  NICE STASH!


Sam Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
I did not know they made other things LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

Great Job, Richie!!
Love the label ideas.
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd say now you're in the cheese Richie, nice work! RAY


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Job, Richie!!
> Love the label ideas.
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Bear Thanks I couldn't find my colored tooth picks. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd say now you're in the cheese Richie, nice work! RAY


Ray Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice job on the cheese! And a good way of keeping track of them.

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

Ryan Thanks age mandates using my head more LOL
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 5, 2021)

tropics said:


> Ryan Thanks age mandates using my head more LOL
> Richie


Oh trust me... it's not just you!  

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2021)

Good looking stuff Richie. It's hard to beat the flavor of some nicely smoked cheese and there are SO many different  things to use it with. We keep a stash around at all times, and like you, a nice variety.

Robert


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Good looking stuff Richie. It's hard to beat the flavor of some nicely smoked cheese and there are SO many different  things to use it with. We keep a stash around at all times, and like you, a nice variety.
> 
> Robert


Robert Thank you I was running low used almost all of last falls batch, making M&C in the oven. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

